# Omega Dream Watch Arrived



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

This one arrived in the post a few days ago. Perfect runner, but not an everyday carrier. Picked it up for Â£259.18 (I'll pop the price into pounds so you UK residents can understand). Been hunting one for a while, due to the NSWGR (New South Wales Government Railways) on the front.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks gorgeous, well done.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Redox

That looks very nice. There's a space in my collection for an Omega pocket watch, one day I'll get to fill it. Any chance of a photo of the movement please?

John


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Will use photo from auction, due to late night sleepyness making me slightly hesitant to remove the back case.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That's very nice! What sort of age?

Merlin liberated me of my Omega pocket watch months ago, very similar to this one. Never once used it, but I still miss it. :lol:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

60's I believe, these were the last pocketwatches issued to the NSWGR before they switched to very boring wristwatches. Sad part is, they used to sell at Central Station in Sydney for $50 each...


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

JWL940 said:


> Any chance of a photo of the movement please?


Cracking, thanks.


----------

